# Anyone try research stop's liquid accutane?



## minimal (Jun 15, 2011)

Research stop has liquid accutane.. i'm wondering if any of you guys tried it before.

IsoSolut


----------



## Mr.BIG (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm using it right now!

Taste like Big Red chewing tobacco!


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 15, 2011)

Yes, 100% GTG


----------



## minimal (Jun 15, 2011)

do you guys know the shelf life of this stuff?


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 15, 2011)

minimal said:


> do you guys know the shelf life of this stuff?


 Keep it in a cool place out of sunlight and it should last at least a year or so. The biggest issue is settling. It's kind of like a suspension so shake it vigorously before every administration.


----------



## minimal (Jun 15, 2011)

what dose are you using? how long you've been using for? is it working?


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 15, 2011)

minimal said:


> what dose are you using? how long you've been using for? is it working?


 I used it about a year ago. 20mg daily. Worked VERY well. I went 4 months or so the first time. I basically used up a full bottle. About 2 months later I did another short course at the same dose (this is common) Basically you need to be on it a total of 6 months.


----------



## minimal (Jun 15, 2011)

Do you think it "cured" your acne to some degree? are you less acne prone now?

i hear acne comes back for some people and doesn't for others...


----------



## exphys88 (Jun 15, 2011)

I've ran their aromasin w bloodwork, it was def g2g.


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 15, 2011)

minimal said:


> Do you think it "cured" your acne to some degree? are you less acne prone now?
> 
> i hear acne comes back for some people and doesn't for others...


 It alters your DNA transcription after long term use. 

Yes, my acne is significantly reduced. About 90% cured.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jun 15, 2011)

Jesus H. It "Alters your DNA Transcription"!!!! Fuck that!


----------



## OfficerFarva (Jun 15, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Jesus H. It "Alters your DNA Transcription"!!!! Fuck that!



You do know that AAS effects transcription and translation as well.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jun 15, 2011)

OfficerFarva said:


> You do know that AAS effects transcription and translation as well.


 

Got any studies for this?


----------



## D-Lats (Jun 15, 2011)

You can see it does after a few cycles you never look the same as you did pre gear.


----------



## Milas (Jun 17, 2011)

Check out Acne Tame and Acne Wash at Need To Build Muscle (dot) com.  That stuff works great on and off cycle.  You can get 15% off and free shipping with the code "need to139" (no spaces).


----------



## redkingrory (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm glad this was posted. I saw this product online and curious! Crazy. It actually works. The price is awesome compared to buying this pills. by far.


----------



## JCBourne (Jun 24, 2011)

My rat has been using it for about a week, looks like it's drying out his skin. However it tastes like complete shit, be warned it tastes like straight rubbing alcohol and burns.


----------



## keith1569 (Jun 24, 2011)

Man that is why I hate things in suspension heh. I started 20mg today. Hopeing it starts kicking in. I got mine from a-b

Sent from my Samsung Infuse 4G


----------



## Mr.BIG (Jul 1, 2011)

After 1 month of use, 20mg per day, I have about 10-20% of the acne on my back that I had when I first started taking this!

I was told to take it for 6 months, I have a 3 month supply, and will see how it works after that, if need be I will reorder another 3 month supply!

But if you are going to try this product, get yourself a lot of chapstick, it will and does dry your lips out REAL BAD!

Isotretinoin (Accutane) is G2G!


----------



## vizzorz (Jul 1, 2011)

I use oratane which is a generic version my dermatologist prescribed, he said that an average course is 6 boxes which is 360 pills, normally run over 6-12 months, he said to continue running it for a month or two after acne has disappeared to kill off all the bacteria / virus that causes the acne. So yer that's almost a whole year of running 20mg a day. I hated running 40mg destroyed my lips, even running 20mg my lips aren't good and skin is dry as well as being sunburnt easy. Very annoying side effects


----------



## bigdtrain (Jul 1, 2011)

i dont mess with that stuff, accutane is bad


----------



## bigdtrain (Jul 1, 2011)

better of just going through it kid


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 1, 2011)

Mr.BIG said:


> After 1 month of use, 20mg per day, I have about 10-20% of the acne on my back that I had when I first started taking this!
> 
> I was told to take it for 6 months, I have a 3 month supply, and will see how it works after that, if need be I will reorder another 3 month supply!
> 
> ...


 Accutane is a miracle drug. Keep us posted brother!


----------



## Mr.BIG (Jul 1, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Accutane is a miracle drug. Keep us posted brother!


 
Will do!


----------



## james-27 (Jul 1, 2011)

What are you guys using to get the correct dosage? I ordered some stuff for my dog a while back and the plunger isnt marked with 1/2cc or 1cc. Can I just use a 3cc syringe (without the needle of course) to get the correct dosage? I mean 1cc is 1cc correct


----------



## JCBourne (Jul 1, 2011)

You could just go buy a oral syringe at the store for dirt cheap.


----------



## minimal (Jul 1, 2011)

Been taking 20mg for 12 days... my lips started cracking badly and started using chapstick.  I notice that my face is producing less oil.  

Slight improvement in acne.. but too early to tell.


----------



## james-27 (Jul 1, 2011)

> You could just go buy a oral syringe at the store for dirt cheap.




Why would I go spend more money when I have like 500 unopened 3cc syringe? I appreciate your input tho.


----------



## minimal (Jul 1, 2011)

you could also ask for oral syringes at the pharmacy... they usually give out free ones.


----------



## Mr.BIG (Jul 2, 2011)

james-27 said:


> What are you guys using to get the correct dosage? I ordered some stuff for my dog a while back and the plunger isnt marked with 1/2cc or 1cc. Can I just use a 3cc syringe (without the needle of course) to get the correct dosage? I mean 1cc is 1cc correct


 
I use the 3 cc syringe!


----------



## strength is pain (Jul 2, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> It alters your DNA transcription after long term use.
> 
> Yes, my acne is significantly reduced. About 90% cured.



So this accutane stuff, do u use it for a certain amount of time than stop all together or do u have to continually use it.? How long does it take to work and how do you take it?  I have not researched it at all yet. What are the sides and general costs?


----------



## Ravager (Jul 2, 2011)

strength is pain said:


> So this accutane stuff, do u use it for a certain amount of time than stop all together or do u have to continually use it.? How long does it take to work and how do you take it?  I have not researched it at all yet. What are the sides and general costs?



Fuck dude, google it you lazy bastard.

20mg/day for 6 months usually 'cures' all acne.

Sometimes a 2nd 20mg/day for 3-6 months is requred to completely 'cure' all acne.

it physically makes it impossible for your back/neck/skin to produce oil.

small dosages have barely any side effects.


----------



## minimal (Jul 2, 2011)

Ravager said:


> Fuck dude, google it you lazy bastard.
> 
> 20mg/day for 6 months usually 'cures' all acne.
> 
> ...



u called him a lazy bastard yet thoroughly answered his question.

you're a gentleman and a scholar.


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 2, 2011)

Ravager said:


> Fuck dude, google it you lazy bastard.
> 
> 20mg/day for 6 months usually 'cures' all acne.
> 
> ...


 Exactly^^^


----------



## strength is pain (Jul 2, 2011)

Ravager said:


> Fuck dude, google it you lazy bastard.
> 
> 20mg/day for 6 months usually 'cures' all acne.
> 
> ...



See look at that I got an answer on dosage and effects after 1 question, thanx mate I think I'll see how my first cycle goes than decide on accutane or not, just wanted to keep it as an option.


----------



## DYNASTYinc (Jul 11, 2011)

is the shipping with them domestic?


----------



## minimal (Jul 19, 2011)

DYNASTYinc said:


> is the shipping with them domestic?



Yes.

It's been about a month and I've been on 15-20mg ED.  My face is now clear as baby's bottom.


----------



## Shirty (Mar 25, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> It alters your DNA transcription after long term use.
> 
> Yes, my acne is significantly reduced. About 90% cured.



Alteration of DNA transcription is by no means DNA alteration. DNA transcription means the copying of your DNA into a message which is than used for making proteins. I just ordered some and it shipped same day. I used manpower accutane with not so good results I think it's way under dosed.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 25, 2013)

Shirty said:


> Alteration of DNA transcription is by no means DNA alteration. DNA transcription means the copying of your DNA into a message which is than used for making proteins. I just ordered some and it shipped same day. I used manpower accutane with not so good results I think it's way under dosed.


Thanks for bumping a 1.5 year old thread to state the obvious. LOL!


----------



## Soujerz (Dec 24, 2013)

Ok this is an old thread but i thought this comment question would be appropriate here.

Ok so i used to have moderate acne on my face since i was 16, when i was 25 i ordered accutane from Indian pharmacy and used it at 40mg a day for 5 months completely cleared my acne on my face permanently aside from the occasional zit like 1-2 times a month. Now i am 31 and am on HRT 200mg a week test cyp, i blasted 600mg from mid july to mid november then went back down to 200mg since then, within the last 4-5 weeks i've started getting acne on my chest and shoulders but not on my face.

Do you think i should run another course of accutane but lower maybe 20mgs a day for a few months and see what happens? Only thing im worried about is when i first took accutane the first 2 months my acne went from moderate to cystic on my face and then it cleared up completely from months 3-5 and has never come back since on my face at least. worried it will get cystic on my chest and shoulders.

Also why would the acne come back but only on my chest and shoulders but not my face?


----------



## crimsonpharma (Dec 24, 2013)

run small dose of accutane.  you do not need much. 20-30 mg a day for maybe 6 months


----------



## BigPerm (Dec 28, 2013)

My fuckin back zits have zits!  Took Accutane about 4 years ago and it cleared me up until now.  The shit is back again.  Only on my back.....I don't get it.  Nothing anywhere else, just huge boils on my back.  Hurt like an SOB!!!!  Back to the dermatologist?  Or try the chem?

Advice???


----------



## Soujerz (Jan 16, 2014)

BigPerm said:


> My fuckin back zits have zits!  Took Accutane about 4 years ago and it cleared me up until now.  The shit is back again.  Only on my back.....I don't get it.  Nothing anywhere else, just huge boils on my back.  Hurt like an SOB!!!!  Back to the dermatologist?  Or try the chem?
> 
> Advice???




What dose of accutane did you take and for how long?


----------



## meathead96 (Jan 17, 2014)

I've used it. Its good. Using pharm grade now and research stop's was just as good.


----------



## Soujerz (Jan 27, 2014)

Anyone who has done Low Dose Accutane 20mg a day for 4-6 months,  Did you get a flare up of acne when beginning?

I took accutane at 26 at 80mg a day and the first  2 months my acne became very bad huge cystic acne, then after two months it started to clear and then went away for about 6 years until i recently ran a cycle of Test now it is back moderate on my chest shoulders and back.  Thinking of using research accutane at 20mg a day but i am worried about getting huge cystic acne the first month or 2. 

 I am wondering if low dose accutane reduces the likelihood of having the bad initial breakout experienced with higher doses of accutane?


----------



## KelJu (Jan 27, 2014)

bigdtrain said:


> better of just going through it kid



Stupid comment! What the fuck is the point of looking fit if your skin looks disgusting when you take your shirt off?


----------



## Soujerz (Feb 4, 2014)

Ok so i got my Accutane/Isotretinoin from ResearchStop.   If you read my other posts i used Roaccutane from Roche labs about 6 years ago for facial acne that i had from 16-26  I did 5 months at 80mg a day 40mg the first month and it went away forever, Now i just have acne on my shoulders chest and back from TestE.  So last time i used it i took Vitamin E400 2x daily, i took NAC and milk thistle for the liver and i always took my roaccutane with a peanut butter jelly sandwhich(fatty meals give better absorption from what i read.  Plan on doing the samething again except 20mg for 6 months.  I'll keep everyone posted.


----------



## Soujerz (Feb 6, 2014)

Two doses in and my lips are already getting dry, this stuff is definitely legit Isotretinoin.


----------



## Soujerz (Feb 9, 2014)

Drying out nicely tons of aquaphor and eucerin, stuff is legit actually rather strong as others have said.


----------



## Soujerz (Feb 14, 2014)

Wow this research stop stuff is strong, continue drying out, winter time in NJ for us so im getting mild eczema on the surface of my hands using eucerin at night helping. Lips really dry using aquaphor helping, again i had all these sides when i took it for facial acne when i was younger.  So stuff works just gonna continue to use 20mg a day for 6months. No other sides mentally feel fine no joint pain.


----------



## Shady_ltd02 (Feb 17, 2014)

Just got my isosolut today. Came in a simple box with styrofoam and bottle was unsealed and about 3/4 full!? Was everyone else like this when they received it? Dropper also came unwrapped.


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Feb 17, 2014)

SloppyJ said:


> Jesus H. It "Alters your DNA Transcription"!!!! Fuck that!



Exercise alters your DNA...

http://digitaljournal.com/article/353625

And yes, the RS Accutane works as Heavy described.
Ran if four months, Acne has never come back as bad since. 80-90% gone.


----------



## Shady_ltd02 (Feb 17, 2014)

Should the simple bottle have been sealed and filled to the top is my question funny guy


----------



## Shady_ltd02 (Feb 17, 2014)

Receiving an open half filled bottle of something I'm suppose to drink, that smells and taste deadly on top of it, is sketchy in my opinion haha. Soooo with that being said... Did everyone else receive an UNSEALED bottle of yellow liquid that smells like rubbing alcohol?


----------



## Shady_ltd02 (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm asking if all the bottles come unsealed u tool bag


----------



## Shady_ltd02 (Feb 18, 2014)

And describing it to make sure it's the same and accurate to what it's suppose to be. Simple question. Simple answers. Thanks


----------



## Shady_ltd02 (Feb 18, 2014)

Nah still just looking for an answer lol


----------



## Shady_ltd02 (Feb 18, 2014)

Some punk on a steroid forum doesn't phase me much.


----------



## Shady_ltd02 (Feb 18, 2014)

Paranoid Fitness said:


> Exercise alters your DNA...
> 
> http://digitaljournal.com/article/353625
> 
> ...



Did your bottle come unsealed? Just curious.


----------



## Soujerz (Feb 19, 2014)

Shady_ltd02 said:


> Did your bottle come unsealed? Just curious.




Yeah mine came unsealed, I am taking 1ml a day and its been two weeks drying out nicely. you'll notice the effects within 2-3 days


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Feb 19, 2014)

Lol when I took that stuff my acne was so bad I did not notice or care if it was sealed.  That shit could have had a bio-hazard sticker slapped on it and I still would have taken it... phuckin volcanoes growing out of my back and bloody shirts daily.  I could not even get through a gym session with out bleeding through my shirt.

Sounds to me like your acne isn't bad enough


----------



## Shady_ltd02 (Feb 19, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Lol when I took that stuff my acne was so bad I did not notice or care if it was sealed.  That shit could have had a bio-hazard sticker slapped on it and I still would have taken it... phuckin volcanoes growing out of my back and bloody shirts daily.  I could not even get through a gym session with out bleeding through my shirt.
> 
> Sounds to me like your acne isn't bad enough



Na my skin is pretty bad especially my shoulders/back. I asked all these questions about the iso knowing I was going to take it anyways. It's 3 days so far so well see....


----------



## Shady_ltd02 (Feb 19, 2014)

I can't wait for you to get off my Nuts you seem to love so much!


----------



## Shady_ltd02 (Feb 19, 2014)

Why will it be getting worse Officer Fcukface?......


----------



## Soujerz (Feb 19, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Lol when I took that stuff my acne was so bad I did not notice or care if it was sealed.  That shit could have had a bio-hazard sticker slapped on it and I still would have taken it... phuckin volcanoes growing out of my back and bloody shirts daily.  I could not even get through a gym session with out bleeding through my shirt.
> 
> Sounds to me like your acne isn't bad enough




Holy shit do you have pics?


----------



## Soujerz (Feb 19, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> I can't wait to hear you start complaining in two weeks about how your acne is actually getting worse, not better..




My acne only got worse the first time i used it for facial acne. using it now at 20mg a day for chest shoulder back acne and its not getting worse but better, 2 weeks in so far. nose bleeds just started.


----------



## Shady_ltd02 (Feb 20, 2014)

I'm also doing 20mg/1ml ed. But I'm hearing acne gets worse for hopeless retards. Fcuk


----------



## SheriV (Feb 20, 2014)

JCBourne said:


> My rat has been using it for about a week, looks like it's drying out his skin. However it tastes like complete shit, be warned it tastes like straight rubbing alcohol and burns.




super old post but a genius on datbtrue pointed out to me once that putting horrible tasting suspensions in 00 caps was the way to go...

I thought it was so genius in its simplicity I chuckled off and on about it for a bt (I'm easily amused, what can I say)



also, I realize this is an old thread bump but anyone ever have liver values done while running this lower dosed accutane?


----------



## SheriV (Feb 20, 2014)

KelJu said:


> Stupid comment! What the fuck is the point of looking fit if your skin looks disgusting when you take your shirt off?




this, plus scarring

I spent a little over 2 grand having my face fixed from adult acne and it'll never be smooth like a babies ass
because I spent so much having scar revisions done to my face acne is about the only AAS side effect I'll put the brakes right on for


----------



## BigPerm (Feb 21, 2014)

Soujerz said:


> Holy shit do you have pics?



That's exactly how mine was.  They called it cystic acne.  Accutane worked wonders...now I just have scars on my back.  It was nasty though....couldnt wear white shirts because they would bleed.  It was pretty fucked up.  I am in the best shape of my life but couldn't take my shirt off.

It sucked pretty bad.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Feb 21, 2014)

SheriV said:


> this, plus scarring
> 
> I spent a little over 2 grand having my face fixed from adult acne and it'll never be smooth like a babies ass
> because I spent so much having scar revisions done to my face acne is about the only AAS side effect I'll put the brakes right on for




yep thats what I'm left with now scars.  But in all honesty scars aren't anything compared to the toll that that acne takes on you.  Plus its not like I'm on the market trolling for tail and tanning makes them a lot less visible in summer months.


----------



## Soujerz (Feb 21, 2014)

Don't the scars go away over time?


----------



## Shady_ltd02 (Feb 21, 2014)

You guys get any joint pain/problems while on liquid accutane?


----------



## Soujerz (Feb 21, 2014)

Shady_ltd02 said:


> You guys get any joint pain/problems while on liquid accutane?



nothing noticeable yet, and I'm in two weeks so far.  20mg is a very low dose especially at my body height weight 6'3'' 252lbs


----------



## BigPerm (Feb 22, 2014)

Soujerz said:


> Don't the scars go away over time?



Mine haven't.  They've gotten a lot lighter.  Some are dark spots.....some look like pits....like actual scars.  But keep in mind I had that shit pretty bad.  It was cystic.  Almost like large boils.  Hurt like a motherfucker.  And when they pop they explode.  It was really nasty.

My derm has it pretty well under control, but the scars are there to stay.  A tan helps a lot.  But I'm fair skinned, so I usually am either white or pink.  hahaha

The good news....I'm 5-10 and 230lbs with 8%bf.  Scars on my back are a small price to pay in my opinion.


----------



## Soujerz (Feb 22, 2014)

BigPerm said:


> Mine haven't.  They've gotten a lot lighter.  Some are dark spots.....some look like pits....like actual scars.  But keep in mind I had that shit pretty bad.  It was cystic.  Almost like large boils.  Hurt like a motherfucker.  And when they pop they explode.  It was really nasty.
> 
> My derm has it pretty well under control, but the scars are there to stay.  A tan helps a lot.  But I'm fair skinned, so I usually am either white or pink.  hahaha
> 
> The good news....I'm 5-10 and 230lbs with 8%bf.  Scars on my back are a small price to pay in my opinion.




Ever try Melanotan II?


Thats some good size and BF  what were you running that gave you the scar but also got you big and ripped?


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Feb 22, 2014)

minimal said:


> Research stop has liquid accutane.. i'm wondering if any of you guys tried it before.



I use it as an anal suppository. Haven't had a pimple on my ass in years.


----------



## Shady_ltd02 (Feb 26, 2014)

Day 10. Face and neck clearing up noticeably. Not too much on my shoulders/back yet. Lips getting more chapped and skin getting real dry. Doing good. Looking forward to seeing full results.


----------



## Soujerz (Feb 26, 2014)

I'm on Day 23 tons of aquaphor for my lips.


----------



## Shady_ltd02 (Feb 27, 2014)

How's your skin


----------



## sparks1420 (Feb 27, 2014)

Shady_ltd02 said:


> Just got my isosolut today. Came in a simple box with styrofoam and bottle was unsealed and about 3/4 full!? Was everyone else like this when they received it? Dropper also came unwrapped.



i dont post much, and its because of shit like this, i cant take the amount of people that have an extra chromosome , but come on man this shits not walmart.


----------



## Shady_ltd02 (Feb 27, 2014)

Just wanted to make sure everyone else received it the same way that's all.


----------



## SheriV (Feb 27, 2014)

Soujerz said:


> Don't the scars go away over time?




I can bleach the red marks out in under a week with the assortment of things I've collected from various derms
but I have tiny ice pick scars on my face that look like large pores...
I go to a plastic surgeon regularly to have filler injected for the ones that will never laser, excision or dermabrade out
upside is the restylane injections themselves break up a little bit of the scarring each time and the restylane itself helps heal them a little bit each time
some no longer need work and each one left needs progressively less restylane ...which is good because you pay by the ml..
the surgeon saves "your tube" of the crap with your pt ID number and name on it so I can buy a tube at a time and use a little bit of it each time.


super nice facial plastic surgeon too..he does craniofacial surgery on children for free


----------



## Soujerz (Feb 27, 2014)

Shady_ltd02 said:


> How's your skin




doing well now few cystic acne pimples on my back that are gonna take a few weeks to heal but expected when i ran it back 7 years ago for facial acne my face acne got really bad the first 2 months huge cysts that lasted weeks but this is how accutane works.  months 3,4,5 were smoothing except for nose bleeds dry cracked lips


----------



## Shady_ltd02 (Mar 6, 2014)

Well got my first nose bleed at work today from just bending over. Any idea why this stuff causes nose bleeds?


----------



## Shady_ltd02 (Mar 6, 2014)

Ignore that.... I kno why it causes nose bleeds... Dryness. What are you doing to try to prevent them. And I'm also getting rashes all over my arms.


----------

